# Overclocking cheap ram



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm having a pair of hynix 2 GB ddr3 ram. Now I want to know if I should try to overclock it or not, and if no, then what could probably in wrong? I would tweak just the cas latency and if possible, the fsb. You can check my whole config in my signature. I would also like to tell that there is enough air circulation in the cabinet.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 3, 2013)

it could only work if your mobo supports it, which it doesnt .. all H61 chipsets support upto 1366mhz only..


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

Wrong? Well for starters it won't boot probably or cause BSOD in windows, apart from that you could kill the ram too, anyway it will never work.

Also i3 based system won't gain much from a small latency tweak, what would help is a speed bump to 1600MHz if your mobo supports it.


PS: You have an intel mobo, so I am 99% sure you can't OC the rams from BIOS as only intel Black Edition boards have OC features.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2013)

tkin said:


> PS: You have an intel mobo, so I am 99% sure you can't OC the rams from BIOS as only intel Black Edition boards have OC features.



Check these images, from BIOS update 0048 and above (mine is 0109) bios has got all of these options for overclocking.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Check these images, from BIOS update 0048 and above (mine is 0109) bios has got all of these options for overclocking.
> 
> View attachment 8798View attachment 8799View attachment 8800


Good, but don't OC with Hynix RAMs, get Gskill/Corsair Vengeance LP/Kingston HyperX.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2013)

^  yeah I'll surely buy them, after I finish saving up for a graphic card


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 4, 2013)

Its not that you can't, but you *shouldn't*.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 4, 2013)

^ Yeah, got it.


----------

